# Problema c/ bafle selenium simil eaw sb850



## martincartagenero (Ene 22, 2011)

A ver si me ayudan. en argentina hay unos parlantes marca jahro modelo jb600 y jb1000 ambos de 18 pulgadas y de 600wrms y 1000wrms respectivamente. por lo menos es lo que dice la ficha tecnica. en la pagina de selenium salieron hace un tiempo proyectos de sistemas o sea los bafles o cajas recomendados por el fabricante del parlante selenium NO SON CLONES DE NADA aunque son casi iguales a la eaw sb850 son el modelo de proyecto PAS3G1 . hice las pruebas de sintonizacion del parlante con la caja y gana en voltaje entre los 30 y 100hz 3db promedio mas que mi bafle anterior (generador-potencia-resitencia de 15ohms-multimetro aguja en db). hasta ahi todo barbaro. a la hora de probarlo con el generador de funciones en presion sonoro gana mucho menos que mi bafle antiguo.
por que puede ser? yo tengo algunas hipotesis:
1.- mi bafle antiguo es de 100 litros y el nuevo de 150 litros
2.- la calidad del parlante o algunos de los parametros hace que no anden en el bafle nuevo.
3.- que la caja empiece a tener presion sonora a partir de los 300 o 400 watts
4.- que la medida de la ventana de sintonia no sea correcta. igual en las pruebas logre como dije antes mucha mas ganancia en voltaje que en el bafle antiguo.
y 5.- alguna otra cosa que uds colegas hayan experimentado o descubierto.
agrego planos de los bafles y parametros de los dos modelos de jahro


----------



## martincartagenero (Ene 25, 2011)

me voy a responder yo porque sigo experimentando: puse un microfono a un pre y luego a una potencia, a la salida de la potencia conecte un tester. estto por un lado,
por otro lado el generador de funciones con la pc y el smaart 6.1 de ahi a otro modulo dde amplificacion y a el bafle a testear (es un test comparativo con un bafle que tiene una respuesta lineal de 40 a 150hz) primero a 50 centimetros y tiene el doble de psl que el otro hasta  los 100hz y similar despues de los 100hz voy a seguir probando ahora al aire libre.


----------



## alejandroads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola colega, vi que este post  ya tiene su tiempo, pero queria saber como te habia ido con el proyecto, ya que estoy armando un proyecto similar ( en pequeño equipo para sonidos en vivo) y tengo unos clones de 1/2 sb 850 no se si realmente seran clones exacto, no he calculado el volumen de la caja ni tampoco el del puerto, Pero lo pensaba armar con parlantes Eighteen Sound  el modelo 18 lw 1400 precisamente. Si podes comentar como te fue te lo agradeceria. De paso si tenes la formula para calcular el volumen de esa caja que es un trapezoide. 
Cordiales saludos.
Alejandro Alvarez de mendoza.


----------



## Caliper (Oct 15, 2011)

alejandroads dijo:


> Hola colega, vi que este post  ya tiene su tiempo, pero queria saber como te habia ido con el proyecto, ya que estoy armando un proyecto similar ( en pequeño equipo para sonidos en vivo) y tengo unos clones de 1/2 sb 850 no se si realmente seran clones exacto, no he calculado el volumen de la caja ni tampoco el del puerto, Pero lo pensaba armar con parlantes Eighteen Sound  el modelo 18 lw 1400 precisamente. Si podes comentar como te fue te lo agradeceria. De paso si tenes la formula para calcular el volumen de esa caja que es un trapezoide.
> Cordiales saludos.
> Alejandro Alvarez de mendoza.



Amigo como son esos clones 1/2 SB850 son modelos compactos de la SB850?


----------



## alejandroads (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola Caliper!, Asi es son compactas con un altavoz de 18, en definitiva seria el mismo calculo ya que el eaw sb850 son dos camaras por separado.


----------

